# Give and treats



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We are constantly working on "give" with Tucker. He has no issue with me taking a nylabone, toy or his food bowl from him and other higher value things he picks up he will give up readily for a treat. He is also great retrieving and giving the item upon return. Then we get to socks- they are ultra high value. With 2 boys in middle school, there is no way to keep them away from him. They are everywhere. Anyway, sometimes it takes something like a little cheese or lunchmeat to get him to give up a sock. He does not eat the socks, just plays with them, but I don't want to take the chance of him swallowing it. We try to keep it low key, and have taught him "bring it" where if he brings me what he has he gets a treat, and that sometimes work. My concern here is that we are actually weakening his behavior by having to lure him constantly to give up socks. I have just held a sock that he has in his mouth with no pulling to see if he would give it up. He does, after 5 to 10 minutes! Of course he got a jackpot of treats for that! Any suggestions? or do we keep up with the treats? Would giving him a large notted sock of his own as a toy help de-value other socks? I do trade toys from him from time to time, take what he has, fuss over it and give it back, etc and he is fine. I do it with socks from time to time if I can watch him as well. Just wanted to make sure we are on track with this- sorry it is a bit long-


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would find super high value treats - like meat - and practice as follows:

Dog has sock -- you trade for treat - he eats treat - you give sock back. Repeat often, only taking the sock at the very end of the session. By giving the sock back, it becomes less of a big deal and makes giving it up even more fun b/c often, he gets to have it back for a few more seconds and he stops thinking that whenever you ask him to "give" a sock, it's going way and he can no longer have it.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Stephanie! Could not think of how to move forward with what we are doing. This is perfect, and I know it will work with Tucker.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, also -- in addition to what Stephanie said -- play "GET IT" game with him -- use chunks of good treats like 1/2" cubes of cheese, meat, pepperonis, etc. Toss it on the ground a few feet away and say "GET IT!" As soon as he eats it, call his name and toss another one in a different direction, "GET IT!" Get them reved up for the next "GET IT"
Try this when he has a sock, initially you may need to trade him the sock for the treat without tossing the treat (he may not care as much if you remove the treat by tossing it) but once he does relinquish the sock, play get it game several times, you can even toss the sock and say GET IT then toss a treat next, etc -- mix it up -- so it becomes less about the sock and more about the game. 
I would also think this is a valuable opportunity to train the kids about putting their socks either up off the floor or in a clothes hamper


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, I can use the Get It game with Tucker. What do I have to toss when I use it on the kids? Cupcakes? Bite sized candy bars?:
Seriously, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The advice you already got is great, the only thing I can add is you might want to also try Stephanie's idea of give, take, give, take with a different object also. By training on something of less value, he might pick up quicker exactly what "give" (or whatever word you use) means and learn to enjoy it, which should make learning to give the sock go even quicker.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Phillyfisher said:


> Ok, I can use the Get It game with Tucker. What do I have to toss when I use it on the kids? Cupcakes? Bite sized candy bars?:
> Seriously, thanks for the suggestions!


quarters work great with humans


----------

